# Found: Boat Eagle River



## mdkearl (May 8, 2004)

Found Boat, no name . Eagle River. PM or email to identify


----------



## AQS (Nov 15, 2005)

*Missing a Burn*

We are missing a Large Burn. Lost downstream of Edwards.
Is that it?

Also, Andy Guy is missing an EZG60 that is blue lost below the chute. I have his number if that is the boat you have.

Thanks,
-Sean


----------



## powderslut (May 24, 2008)

dagger vengance?


----------



## mdkearl (May 8, 2004)

It's Andy's boat, he's getting it tomorrow. Good River Karma to me.


----------

